
Apple has worst quarter in over a decade - sdneirf
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/26/technology/apple-earnings/index.html
======
sdneirf
My prediction - AAPL stock will repeat performance in late 2012. Management
just needs to be more aggressive like FB in M&A instead of sitting on the
$100B+ cash pile which investors will punish them for. Apple should have
bought Oculus. Not FB.

